# انه يقبل خطاه .........



## اغريغوريوس (10 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]انه يقبل خطاه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نعم نقولها بملئ الفم وباحساس روحي عميق ونصيح انه يقبل خطاه.مهما كثرة خطيتك وبلغت اقصي مرحلة من مراحل التمرغ في وحل الخطيئة يقبلك.يقبلك كما انت بشخصك وهيئتك وحالتك يقبلك وانت مشرد ولا تجد سوي اكل الخرونوب  يقبلك حينما تحتاج الي حضن ولا تجد سواه ملجئ يفتح ذراعيه علي الصليب ويحتضنك فتتذكر دمه المسفوك لاجلك فتخجل مما وصلت اليه حالتك.يقبلك في احلك ظروفك ومشاكلك يقبلك حينما تجد الحزن تسرب الي قلبك يقبلك حينما تجد نفسك تائه ومشتت لا تشعر سوي ببشاعة الخطيئة ومدي حقارتها.بالفعل انه يقبل خطاه  [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] يصاب الانسان بالياس ويتسائل كيف للرب ان يقبل شخص مثلي؟انا فعلت ..... وفعلت .... هل سيقبلني? فيبني اسوار من الاوهام تحجبة عن الرب وتجذبة الي الوحل والي اعماق ظلام الخطيئة ويسير في دروبها فيكون ميت بلا حياة لان المسيح منبع الحياة ولا يوجد حرية او حياة خارج المسيح ويصبح جالس في فراغ مظلم يحتاج الي ان يفتح نافذة منه ليدخل النور فيطرد الظلام الذي فيه. فيهيئ له الشيطان صورة وهمية لكيانة فهو لا يريد للخاطئ ان يعرف كيانة فيدرك كيان الله فيه! ويدرك ان الله يقبلة مهما وصلت حالتة فيصيبة بالاحباط بعد ان يحطمة بالقيود ويربطة بالسلاسل ويستغل ثغرات حياتة ويعبر من خلالها. لكي يعتقد الانسان انه لا يوجد محرر ولا يوجد من يفك ويكسر بل ويحطم هذة القيود وتصبح حياتة وحالتة مريرة بلا سلام وبلا هدف ويضع نفسة في خانة الياس والقنوط ويشعر بمدي حقارتة فينظر الي خطيتة ويتناسي مسيح الخطاه والمرفضين مسيح العشارين والزواني كان لقاء المسيح بشخصيات متعددة له اثر كبير في حياتهم كانت كل معجزة يسبقها مغفرة للخطايا فالمسيح يريد شفاء النفوس وتحريرها من قيودها فتتحرر القيود نفسياً وروحياً ويتغير الانسان الي صورة مجد اولاد الله ونصبح اولاد الملك فنصير ملوك وندرك قيمتنا الحقيقية في المسيح فالمسيح يحب بلا شرط وبلا حدود وحبة ليس فية تميز يحبك كما انت ؟ نعم يحبك كما انت بكل طبائعك فانت ابن للمسيح يجب ان تفهم وتدرك بنوتك للمسيح لتدرك ابوة المسيح لك!كم من مرة تقابل المسيح مع خطاه وغير حياتهم لا تصاب بالياس من خطيئتك فنحن كالاطفال الذين يصعدون الدرج والمسيح اعلي الدرج ننظر اليه باشتياق للوصول اليه فنطلع كالطفل الذي يحبو ويقع حتي يمد لنا يدية الحانية الابوية ويجتذبنا ففي كل سقطة نختبر مدي حب الرب واشتياق نفوسنا وحياتنا اليه ونري نفوسنا علي ضوء رؤية الله لنا لا يجب ان نري نفوسنا علي ضوء رؤيتنا نحن حتي لا نصاب بالياس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يسوع المسيح يدعوك الان لتقبلة هل تشعر بالسلام وانت مبتعد? لا تحمل حمل فوق طاقتك فهو يستطيع ان يحملك بحملك,,,,,,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] اطلبة من كل قلبك تجده افتح له باب قلبك الموصد ستجده واقفاً الكتاب قال واقفاً لم يمل منك او يمشي بل هو دائماً واقفا ولا تنسي ان تري الله بمنظور مختلف عن رؤيتك لله في الماضي[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

موضوع رائع مثل من كتبه 
حقيقي أجدت في وضع الموضوع يا أجمل أخ حلو احبه من قلبي
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (24 يناير 2017)

*للرفع
*​*
*


----------

